# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين من تصميم المصمم ابو عوده

## ابو عوده



----------


## عاشق الحصن

[BIMG]http://up.7cc.com/upfiles/TBR17256.jpg[/BIMG]

هاذا الفستان حلو عليك ابو عودة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو رايك تلبسه وتيجي   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> [BIMG]http://up.7cc.com/upfiles/TBR17256.jpg[/BIMG]
> 
> هاذا الفستان حلو عليك ابو عودة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
هاد سويته  لئلك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شو ابو عوده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو القصه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بعدين وين صورتك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> هاد سويته لئلك


لا لا حبيبي انت حكيتلي انه هاد لالك  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
انا مني وعلي حجزت هاد الفستان عشان العين
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو ابو عوده
> 
> شو القصه
> 
> بعدين وين صورتك


ما في شئ بس الفساتين من تصميمي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
معقوووول ما بتعرف صوره المصمم المشهور ابو عوده  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ما في شئ بس الفساتين من تصميمي
> معقوووول ما بتعرف صوره المصمم المشهور ابو عوده


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا لا حبيبي انت حكيتلي انه هاد لالك 
> انا مني وعلي حجزت هاد الفستان عشان العين


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كلهم حلوين كتير ... والله مصمم فنان و رائع ..
ولما تخلص المجموعه الجديده اعرضها ل النا اذا ما فيها غلبه ...

----------


## ابو عوده

> كلهم حلوين كتير ... والله مصمم فنان و رائع ..
> ولما تخلص المجموعه الجديده اعرضها ل النا اذا ما فيها غلبه ...


تسلمي تسلمي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ان شاء الله وحصري حيكون على منتديات الحصن :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

نورتي صفحتي دمعه فرح  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

شو هالمواهب يا صديقي

بس ديربالك كمان هناك فيه منافسين وانت داخل حامي



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> شو هالمواهب يا صديقي
> 
> بس ديربالك كمان هناك فيه منافسين وانت داخل حامي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشان تعرفوا بس قيمه ابو عوده بالمجتمع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

كثير حلوين يسلمو ابو عودة

----------


## anoucha

مبين عليك مصمم كتيير كبير

----------


## ابو عوده

> مبين عليك مصمم كتيير كبير


اللهم لا حسد قولي ما شاء الله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




> كثير حلوين يسلمو ابو عودة


العفو  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## حاملة المسك

حلوين كتييير وناعمين

----------


## ابو عوده

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## اجمل حب

عنجد بعقدوا كثير
يسلموا ابو عوده كل واحد احاى من الثاني

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
يعطيك العافيه 

الفساتين حلوين 

عجبني الاسود بخط المائل ابيض 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## down to you

:Eh S(2): كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير زوق  :Eh S(2): 
بجننووووووووووووووووووووووووو

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
يسلمو

----------


## ابو عوده

> عنجد بعقدوا كثير
> يسلموا ابو عوده كل واحد احاى من الثاني


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
اشكرك على المرور :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

> [align=center]
> يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> الفساتين حلوين 
> 
> عجبني الاسود بخط المائل ابيض 
> [/align]


اشكرك على المرور الحلو  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير زوق 
> بجننووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> يسلمو


تسلم  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## down to you

> تسلم




قصدك تسلمي صح :Cry2:

----------


## نقاء الروح

بجد كل واحد من الفساتين احلى من التاني  والله وعندك مواهب يا ابو عودة وين كنت مخبيها هيك الله يسامحك عنجد زوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق شكرا

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

واوووووووووو مصمم رائع بتنبأ لك بمستقبل رائع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> قصدك تسلمي صح


اه والله سوري صح كلامك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> بجد كل واحد من الفساتين احلى من التاني والله وعندك مواهب يا ابو عودة وين كنت مخبيها هيك الله يسامحك عنجد زوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق شكرا


تسلميلي والله بس انا ما حبيت اطلع مواهبي عشان لا اخرب على مصممين الازياء 
(ايلي صعب وغير) :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> واوووووووووو مصمم رائع بتنبأ لك بمستقبل رائع


عشان تعرفوا مين ابو عوده  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
اصلا طلبوني كتير فنانات اصمملهم فساتين حفلات واعراس بس انا ما رضيت  :Db465236ff:  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 



> 


اشكرك ع المرور  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: لتكون صدقت بجد انت بتسرق تصاميم  وتنسبه الك  وعن قريب راح تدخل السجن

ضاهر ماتارك شي مش عامله حتى المصممين ماسلمو منك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: مين يلي ضحك عليكي وقلك اني بسرق اصلا همه يلي بسرقو مني وليش لنروح بعيد بتعرفي الفنانه نانسي عجرم اه اكيد بتعرفيها كانت 5 ايام تترجاني عشان اعملها تصاميم (يعني ازياء)بس انا ما رضيت مشان الشهره يعني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
بعدين انتي بالسجن شو يلي بتحكي فيه هاد :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

نانسي مرة وحدة  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ابو عوده

> نانسي مرة وحدة


اه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سماا

ازياء روعة بدي تنين منهن علشان لما اخرج من السجن بلبسهن هههههههههههههه  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العراب89

حلو كتير

بس اكيد من تصميمك مو من حد تاني :Db465236ff:

----------


## الخمايسة

على راسي يا ابوعوده والله مزوق حتى على الجنس اللطيف. 
 :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> ازياء روعة بدي تنين منهن علشان لما اخرج من السجن بلبسهن هههههههههههههه


لو سمحتي انا مصمم عالمي ما بصمم لمسجونات  :SnipeR (51):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> حلو كتير
> 
> بس اكيد من تصميمك مو من حد تاني


عيب يا كبير انا قدها وقدود :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 



> على راسي يا ابوعوده والله مزوق حتى على الجنس اللطيف.


حبيب قلبي والله  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

